# Expat hangouts?



## Fabien

Hello expats, I'll be visiting BA in a couple of weeks and would
appreciate your help. I'd like to know if there are any expat 
hangouts to be recommended, such as bars , cafés, or 
restaurants. Please , only in safe areas. I hear petty crime 
is on the rise in BA and would also like to know which areas to
avoid . Thanks.


----------

